# KUALA LUMPUR | Wisma Infinitum | 200m+ | 56 fl | U/C



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Wisma Infinitum

Location:
Lot 3370 Jalan Dewan Sultan Sulaiman, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia

Property Type:
Proposed development of 1 block commercial/ SOHO (723 units) 56 storey comprising phase 1 tower block 46 storey & phase 2 tower block 56 storey

Tenure of Land:
Freehold

Total Site Area:
5,958 sqm

Plot ratio:
8.0

No. of Units:
700+

JOINTLY VENTURE WITH MACLY GROUP

http://maclygroup.com/#


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

archilover said:


> https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction
> 
> DSC_0385 by atifnadzir, on Flickr





archilover said:


> https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction
> 
> DSC_0388 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------


----------



## Dean_14 (Oct 27, 2011)

Nice view.

Site is busy with workers..

credits to the owner


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

looks like it might be under 200m though, let's hope for better renders of the full building.


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

KillerZavatar said:


> looks like it might be under 200m though, let's hope for better renders of the full building.


Yes ...definitely it will be more than 200m :yes:


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

^^Here you go 










http://www.roxypacific.com.sg


----------



## Dean_14 (Oct 27, 2011)

Renamed to The Colony

2 blocks 56 & 46 Storey

photo from Davidwsk


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

> *Singapore developers to build dual-key apartments for their first project in KL*
> 
> By Wong King Wai / theedgeproperty.com | August 8, 2015 7:00 AM MYT
> 
> ...


http://www.theedgeproperty.com/my/c...ld-dual-key-apartments-their-first-project-kl


----------



## bartboy (Jun 30, 2005)

Great addition to KL skyline.


----------



## Dean_14 (Oct 27, 2011)

14 May 2016

IMG_2966 by Koko Krunch, on Flickr


----------



## FirzDaurens_ (Apr 10, 2014)

Any+update?


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

*KUALA LUMPUR | The Colony by Infinitum | 250m | 56 fl | U/C*

Project Name:The Colonby Infinitum 
Developer:
Floors:56 fl & 46 fl
Location: Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Dewan Sultan Sulaiman)
Categories: Residential & Retails



rizalhakim said:


> interesting project for next year...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

archilover said:


> https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction
> 
> DSC_0388 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


..


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

LoveArki said:


>


..


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Below the KL Tower



nazrey said:


> - KotaRaya - by Md Farhan's Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

There is another thread for it

KUALA LUMPUR | Wisma Infinitum | 200m+ | 56 fl | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1802315


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

merged


----------



## Izzz (Aug 5, 2013)

Untitled by Izz _R, on Flickr


----------



## Izzz (Aug 5, 2013)

Izzz said:


> Untitled by Izz _R, on Flickr


...


----------



## Dean_14 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oct 2017

IMG_8364 by Koko Krunch, on Flickr


----------

